# Bucks sign Hakim Warrick



## roux

I have seen it reported but dont have a credible source, ill post one soon if its true and i find one

Allen wouldnt see the floor for the Bucks and Weems probably doesnt make the team, straight salary dump more than likely and puts them in better position to resign Sessions


----------



## narek

*Re: Bucks trade Malik Allen for Sonny Weems*



roux2dope said:


> I have seen it reported but dont have a credible source, ill post one soon if its true and i find one
> 
> Allen wouldnt see the floor for the Bucks and Weems probably doesnt make the team, straight salary dump more than likely and puts them in better position to resign Sessions


Could be. The JS has a story that Sessions agent expects an offer sheet from some team soon.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/51234097.html


----------



## roux

*Re: Bucks trade Malik Allen for Sonny Weems*

http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_12884005?source=rss


----------



## c_dog

*Re: Bucks trade Malik Allen for Sonny Weems*

this is actually a good trade. weems should stay on the team considering the lack of talent here. he played well in summer league and deserves a chance. he can possibly start for this team as there is a hole at sf right now, and he did average more points than joe alexander in summer league so he's obviously got something.


----------



## roux

*Re: Bucks trade Malik Allen for Sonny Weems*

They also got Walter Sharpe, i think there is a chance weems gets cut for financial flexibility, but you are right JA hasnt done anything that screams that he is better than Weems


----------



## HB

*Re: Bucks trade Malik Allen for Sonny Weems*

Bucks just picked up Hakim Warrick


----------



## narek

*Re: Bucks trade Malik Allen for Sonny Weems*



HB said:


> Bucks just picked up Hakim Warrick


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/52196297.html

So now the Bucks have a lot of options at forward.


----------



## roux

*Re: Bucks trade Malik Allen for Sonny Weems*

I kinda like it, we may suck this year but we will be one of the more athletic teams in the league


----------



## Tom

The gang that couldn't shoot straight. They better play some serious d.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

PG: Luke Ridnour...Brandon Jennings
SG: Michael Redd...Jodie Meeks...Charlie Bell
SF: Luc Mbah a Moute...Walter Sharpe...Sonny Weems
PF: Joe Alexander...Hakim Warrick...Kurt Thomas
C: Andrew Bogut...Amir Johnson...Dan Gadzuric...Francisco Elson

I guess it could be worse...????


----------



## Wade County

Wow at that SF rotation *cringe*

And I thought the Heat's one was bad.


----------



## roux

MB30 said:


> Wow at that SF rotation *cringe*
> 
> And I thought the Heat's one was bad.


It isnt accurate, the Bucks brought back ilyasova, and he, Moute, Alexander and Warrick are all 3-4 hybrids, still not good but not as bad as he made it look


----------



## HKF

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Luke Ridnour...Brandon Jennings
> SG: Michael Redd...Jodie Meeks...Charlie Bell
> SF: Luc Mbah a Moute...Walter Sharpe...Sonny Weems
> PF: Joe Alexander...Hakim Warrick...Kurt Thomas
> C: Andrew Bogut...Amir Johnson...Dan Gadzuric...Francisco Elson
> 
> I guess it could be worse...????


Your rotation is wrong...

PG: Luke Ridnour, Brandon Jennings, Charlie Bell
SG: Michael Redd, Jodie Meeks, Sonny Weems
SF: Luc Mbah a Moute, Joe Alexander, Walter Sharpe
PF: Kurt Thomas, Hakim Warrick, Amir Johnson
C: Andrew Bogut, Francisco Elson, Dan Gadzuric

Sharpe and Weems look like they will be waived.


----------



## roux

HKF said:


> Your rotation is wrong...
> 
> PG: Luke Ridnour, Brandon Jennings, Charlie Bell
> SG: Michael Redd, Jodie Meeks, Sonny Weems
> SF: Luc Mbah a Moute, Joe Alexander, Walter Sharpe
> PF: Kurt Thomas, Hakim Warrick, Amir Johnson
> C: Andrew Bogut, Francisco Elson, Dan Gadzuric
> 
> Sharpe and Weems look like they will be waived.


I doubt thomas starts at the 4 as well, Warrick or Johnson will probably start there, i dont see Thomas being on this team come opening night


----------



## Diable

You'd think they'd love to move Redd if they could.If Thomas is still a decent big man some contending team should give you something.Milwaukee may as well put Jennings out there and see what he can do.Ridnour is an okay backup,but he's never going to be more...And starting caliber nba point guards eat his lunch any way.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

HKF said:


> Your rotation is wrong...
> 
> PG: Luke Ridnour, Brandon Jennings, Charlie Bell
> SG: Michael Redd, Jodie Meeks, Sonny Weems
> SF: Luc Mbah a Moute, Joe Alexander, Walter Sharpe
> PF: Kurt Thomas, Hakim Warrick, Amir Johnson
> C: Andrew Bogut, Francisco Elson, Dan Gadzuric
> 
> Sharpe and Weems look like they will be waived.


1) It'll be a cold day in hell before the Bucks start Kurt Thomas over their lottery choice from a year ago (Alexander) and Warrick. They've been looking to play Alexander at the 4 for a while now and he looked pretty good in the Summer League.

2) There's just no way that they waive both Sharpe and Weems. They need wingmen. IMO, there's a better chance that they waive Thomas than there is of them getting rid of those two.


----------



## HKF

Alexander is a 3, he's not a 4.


----------



## Diable

Alexander could probably guard the two.He has the potential to play a little in the backcourt actually.


----------



## Smithian

Waive Sonny Weems... I want him. Guy could end up being a better offensive James Posey if he gets the chance to play somewhere.


----------



## muzzy

I think its a good move for Warrick to fill Villaneuva's position
Don't know how the team will go this year.


----------



## roux

muzzy said:


> I think its a good move for Warrick to fill Villaneuva's position
> Don't know how the team will go this year.


Warrick is an ok CV replacement, we just replace a slightly above average pf with an average sf/pf, this team is going to struggle this year top 5 pick next year though!!!


----------



## Bubbles

HKF said:


> Alexander is a 3, he's not a 4.


Not a full-time 3, but I think he could play the 4 in some situations. Of course if he bulks up a bit, I could maybe make a case for him to play the 4 more often.


----------



## roux

Quite Frankly said:


> Not a full-time 3, but I think he could play the 4 in some situations. Of course if he bulks up a bit, I could maybe make a case for him to play the 4 more often.


I just see him getting chewed up at the 4, Id like to see him develop into a physically dominating 3, cause outside of Lebron there arent to many 3's that have JA body type and athleticism (and no i am not say potsie is like Lebron)


----------



## Bubbles

roux2dope said:


> I just see him getting chewed up at the 4, Id like to see him develop into a physically dominating 3, cause outside of Lebron there arent to many 3's that have JA body type and athleticism (and no i am not say potsie is like Lebron)


I personally don't see him playing a big part at the 4 in the future, rather I see him playing it when they could be facing a smaller team. He weighs 230 now and if he could tack on maybe 10 to 20 pounds, I think he could be serviceable as a 4, especially if would maintain his athleticism.


----------

